# Curado bearing stuck in sideplate



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Any idea how i get the bearing out the sideplate on my green Curado if its stuck?
Not sure why its stuck, its not rusted and in good shape from what i can see. On another Curado i have, it just tapped right out. About to pull my hair out w/this one. :hairout: 

Thanks


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Take a paper clip and straighten it out, then bend a small hook on one end. 
You can now put the hook thru the I.D. of the bearing and pull it out.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

Take off the handle that you flip up and then turn to open up the side plate. I think there is two screws and a spring in there. Then use a small screwdriver through the small hole in the back of the plate to push the bearing out.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Trout Wrangler said:


> Take a paper clip and straighten it out, then bend a small hook on one end.
> You can now put the hook thru the I.D. of the bearing and pull it out.


Tried that, doesn't work. its in there too tight i guess.



rmf92hunt said:


> Take off the handle that you flip up and then turn to open up the side plate. I think there is two screws and a spring in there. Then use a small screwdriver through the small hole in the back of the plate to push the bearing out.


will try that, didn't really notice those screws down there in the drum.
Thanks


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

rmf92hunt said:


> Take off the handle that you flip up and then turn to open up the side plate. I think there is two screws and a spring in there. Then use a small screwdriver through the small hole in the back of the plate to push the bearing out.


5% chance this will work. The reason is because the diameter of the hole on the brake case is the same as (or smaller) the inside diameter of the bearing. The only thing this will do is punch a hole through the spacer.

Honestly, if the bearing wont move at all when you try to remove it it most likely has a small surface rust spot holding it in place. When this happens I drill the hole on the back of the brake case. Just slightly larger, not much. This will widen the hole just enough to make it able to catch the edge/edges of the inside diameter of the bearing. Then I use a flat head screwdriver to tap out the bearing. Be careful not to drill the hole too large. Drilling the hole too large will allow the spacer to bend, flex, curve, concave or whatever you want to call it and will make it harder to dial in the tension on the spool.

This is what I do and has worked every time. It's not hard but try at your own risk.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

like matt said probaly got alittleruston it, soak it with light oil for awhile, then set the side plate on a socket that is just a little larger than the hole and take a small punch an tap it out fromthe other side,do ir gingerly,you know not like a bull in a chinia closet.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

rmf92hunt said:


> Take off the handle that you flip up and then turn to open up the side plate. I think there is two screws and a spring in there. Then use a small screwdriver through the small hole in the back of the plate to push the bearing out.


That worked like a breeze, just tapped it out from other side through the tiny hole. I was wrong, there was a little rust on the outer housing of the bearing and was stuck to the inner casing. 
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it out.


----------

